# [Aide] Prix de vente Imac g4 20"



## Amy2oo (6 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir les gens, voila je suis devant un grand dilemme, j'ai besoin d'argent donc je compte vendre (peut etre) mon Imac g4 20" de 2004

L'Imac est vraiment dans un état parfait, aucune égratignure et un blanc qui est resté blanc..

Config

Imac g4 20"
Boite comme neuve + emballage + doc (tout quoi..)

1,25 ghz
2 GO de ram
Disque Dur de 320 go
Graveur DVD double couche
Nettoyé a fond + pate thermique neuve..
Clavier et souris comme neuf
Enceintes commes neuves
DVD universel tiger et lopard


Bref un objet difficile a trouver en cet etat...

Malgrès tout l'argus sur macsell tourne à 400 euros.. alors qu'il tourne sur Ebay à 600 euros, emem si mon but n'est bien sur de ne pas entuber l'eventuel acheteteur..

A quel vrai prix je peut compter vendre cet Imac ??

(Je n'ai pas mis ce sujet dans la section vente car je voulais des renseignements avant de le mettre eventuellement en vente..)


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

MacSell est toujours un peu bas je trouve.
Même si je me base sur leurs estimations quand je veux acheter. C'est le moins cher *
Je trouve que suivre les affaires sur eBay donne une idée plus réaliste.
Il te suffit d'ailleurs de mettre un prix de réserve comme ça tu sera tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Tu peux en tirer plus, le tournesol est toujours un mythe et le 20 pouces est son modèle le plus évolué. 600 euros me parait effectivement réaliste.


----------

